# MASSIVE WARPAGE on recalled TTRS FR BRAKES - must pull trigger on new FR rotors ASAP



## ROLDGOLD (Dec 20, 2013)

HEY EVERYONE,

I cooked the front rotors (not even that badly to be honest), and i need new rotors asap bc i believe the recalled rotors are WARPED.  The car (especially steering wheel, but not the pedal) judders under hard braking, and feel like DOG SHI... So i've been researching all the choices we have (which is not many), and i came across the LOBA (nothing new) and the RACING BRAKES option. I noticed that on the site, LOBA lists the Front Rotor Upgrade at 362mm (which comes w brackets, which makes no sense to me since the rotor is smaller), which is less than the stock (370mm). Also, this front rotor upgrade is supposed to mate to their 8piston BBK. Is this correct? Even with the bracket and all, the rotor is 362mm - SHOULDN'T IT BE LARGER?!?! :screwy: Can anyone (perhaps TRICHARDS, bc i think he has these) confirm?

http://www.loba-motorsport.com/shop...quattro/36/loba-ttrs-brake-disc-upgrade?c=49#

And then, there is the RACINGBRAKES Option (which is cheaper, and MADE ON HOME SOIL?). i refuse to use OEM rotors from this point forward. They are overpriced, and not worth the cost. Anyone have any thoughts or recos on which rotors i should go with? I want to get these on ASAP so i can get back on the track.

Finally, anyone think i should get a fresh sets of brake pads w the new rotors? I am currently running PFC 08 w plenty of meat left. I really appreciate anyone's thoughts and knowledge in advance. :thumbup::thumbup:


-RG


PS - i have 034 (RS6) Rear BBK, and am trying to cook up a plan for that as well. I'll update asap w developments.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I ran a set of RacingBrake rotors (with ST47 pads), and I got horrible pad deposits with them after one track event (despite careful bed-in procedures) that resulted in something similar to what you're describing: horrible vibration under hard braking. I tried scrubbing the deposits off, but they were on there too hard to get them completely clean by hand so much of the vibration remained. I need to get them cut on a lathe before I can try running them again...

I swapped back to the OEM rotors with ST47 pads at the last event, and had no problems.


----------



## ROLDGOLD (Dec 20, 2013)

*Thanks!*

MARTY, 

Thanks for the insight... Are you the only person (that you know of) who has tried the RACINGBRAKES rotor and had a bad experience? Maybe that combo of ST47 and their rotor was a no-go. The ST47 is supposedly one of the more aggressive metallic pads, no? Based on what you explained, i fear the same outcome with the PFC08 (which i want to continue running, whether new or used pads). I am going to give them a call and see what they say.

On the other note... anyone have a clue about the LOBA 362mm FR rotors? i'm still scratching my head on that one.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I just had to replace both front rotors due to warpage... A pair of replacement rotors ran me about $475.00 as opposed to the Racing Brake solution which was close to $1200.00 for the pair. I did not put on stock pads. Instead I opt'd for the Racing Brake ET500. I'm extremely pleased with the outcome...

As a side note, the dealer replaced both front rotors, calipers & pads this past November due to a recall. I was never happy with the replacement from Audi as compared to what the car came with.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

ROLDGOLD said:


> MARTY,
> 
> Thanks for the insight... Are you the only person (that you know of) who has tried the RACINGBRAKES rotor and had a bad experience? Maybe that combo of ST47 and their rotor was a no-go. The ST47 is supposedly one of the more aggressive metallic pads, no? Based on what you explained, i fear the same outcome with the PFC08 (which i want to continue running, whether new or used pads). I am going to give them a call and see what they say.
> 
> On the other note... anyone have a clue about the LOBA 362mm FR rotors? i'm still scratching my head on that one.


It's certainly possible that the ST47 + RacingBrake rotor metal combo is an unlucky one that causes problems. That's certainly evidenced by my lack of problems with the ST47 pads and stock rotors not having an issue.

I certainly wasn't happy with my RacingBrake rotors and this pad combo, but others may be. 

I contacted RacingBrake, and they just told me to scrub off the deposits, re-bed them, and try again. I did that, but the deposits were just too hard and despite lots of elbow grease with stainless scrub wool, I could still feel slightly bumps in the discolored areas.


----------



## mike'sttrs (May 7, 2013)

I got the recall done last August where Audi replaced the rotors and pads and was happy for a few months that my pads were no longer noisy. Then about December, I started feeling vibrations in my brake pedal that seemed like pad deposits. Please understand the car was not tracked or driven/braked very hard over this period and I still had these vibrations in the rotors. Since I eventually was going to take the car to the track, I bought some Carbotech track pads and decided to use them to "clean" the rotors of the deposits. It worked like a charm and everything was smooth again--at least for another 4 months. When I started having the same problems again, this time I took the car to the dealer and they replaced the rotors under warranty. No change in pads but new rotors in front. I'm still worried that the problem is the pads and not the rotors but time will tell. I'm not sure what the dealer will say if it happens again--especially if I go to the track between now and then. We'll see but I'm not impressed with this OEM combo right now.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

mike'sttrs said:


> I got the recall done last August where Audi replaced the rotors and pads and was happy for a few months that my pads were no longer noisy. Then about December, I started feeling vibrations in my brake pedal that seemed like pad deposits. Please understand the car was not tracked or driven/braked very hard over this period and I still had these vibrations in the rotors. Since I eventually was going to take the car to the track, I bought some Carbotech track pads and decided to use them to "clean" the rotors of the deposits. It worked like a charm and everything was smooth again--at least for another 4 months. When I started having the same problems again, this time I took the car to the dealer and they replaced the rotors under warranty. No change in pads but new rotors in front. I'm still worried that the problem is the pads and not the rotors but time will tell. I'm not sure what the dealer will say if it happens again--especially if I go to the track between now and then. We'll see but I'm not impressed with this OEM combo right now.


I've had exactly the same issue. Replaced rotors seemed to warp after just a few thousand miles and no tracking. The dealer said it is a known issue with the new TTRS brakes. Something he called fossiling, not actual warping but it feels the same. It's like the pad material binds at a chemical level or something with the metal alloy in the rotors when they are wet and basically imprints on the rotor. Crazy stuff in my book but apparently Audi is working on a new rotor material to cure this.


----------



## ROLDGOLD (Dec 20, 2013)

bull30 said:


> I just had to replace both front rotors due to warpage... A pair of replacement rotors ran me about $475.00 as opposed to the Racing Brake solution which was close to $1200.00 for the pair. I did not put on stock pads. Instead I opt'd for the Racing Brake ET500. I'm extremely pleased with the outcome...
> 
> As a side note, the dealer replaced both front rotors, calipers & pads this past November due to a recall.* I was never happy with the replacement from Audi as compared to what the car came with*.



BULL30, well said! :thumbup::thumbup: other than the noise dissipation, i think the original squeeky brake combo had more bite. AND... since i'm gonna run an after market pad (PFC08) that makes noise anyways (well not as much after the miles i'v put on them), maybe i can ask the dealer to reinstall the OG OEM setup!?!? Sounds a bit backwards, but what do you guys think of this? I think this would be a better play bc i haven't heard as many people complaining about the pre-RECALL rotors w aftermarket pads (AND i felt that they stopped the car harder than the recall version).


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Why are you worried about going to the track for voiding warranties? Is this not allowed? You bought a car with launch control, upgraded brakes, awd, magnetic ride....I mean **** where do you use this stuff?


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

I've not heard anything good about the RacingBrake Rotors on the TT-RS. Have only heard good things about LOBA but ouch on the price. Someone else posted another option a while back, Tarot. These are priced about the same as the RacingBrake. No idea on performance. I did contact the company and was told replacement disks run about $876 depending on exchange rates.

http://www.tarox.us/audi-ttrs.html


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

For the price of the Racing Brake or the Tarox disks you can replace with the factory disks about 3 times... Not sure they are worth the money for what amounts no more than a minimal gain in performance...


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Another warped rotor feeling with TSB replaced front brakes here too. Have about 2.5K miles on the new non-squeaking brakes pads and rotors have have a pretty decent vibration when applying brakes at any speed. Definitely a defect of some sort. 

The original brakes never did that. Hell, I would take the noise over the warpage feeling any day.

Seems odd that Audi can't get it right. I mean do the R8's have this issue? Don't they use the same brake rotors (obviously the non-ceramic ones I am talking about)


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

bull30 said:


> For the price of the Racing Brake or the Tarox disks you can replace with the factory disks about 3 times... Not sure they are worth the money for what amounts no more than a minimal gain in performance...


I tried the RacingBrake in hopes that the improved cooling vanes would keep brake temps down at the track, but it didn't seem to make much of a difference. The stock rotors feel better with the ST47 pads than the RacingBrake ever did.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TRZ06 said:


> Another warped rotor feeling with TSB replaced front brakes here too. Have about 2.5K miles on the new non-squeaking brakes pads and rotors have have a pretty decent vibration when applying brakes at any speed. Definitely a defect of some sort.
> 
> The original brakes never did that. Hell, I would take the noise over the warpage feeling any day.
> 
> Seems odd that Audi can't get it right. I mean do the R8's have this issue? Don't they use the same brake rotors (obviously the non-ceramic ones I am talking about)


I agree with you…give me the noise over the "warping" any day.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Audi did the brake recall on my RS when it was in getting the engine replaced... Never gave it much thought as I figured Audi knows what they are doing... I also never had and noise from my original set of rotors and brakes so I was a bit confused as to why they replaced... There was 7400 miles on the clock when Audi replaced the pads & rotors... I started noticing the vibration at 14,500 miles and replaced at 15k... I chose to use the RB ET500 brake pads... Let's see how long there rotors last...


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

My brakes warped after the tsb too. Happened at 1000 miles with no heavy usage and proper bedding. The dealer and AoA refused to replace. They said I was using the brakes too hard. (RollING eyes)


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*MASSIVE WARPAGE on recalled TTRS FR BRAKES - must pull trigger on new FR roto...*



steelcurtain said:


> My brakes warped after the tsb too. Happened at 1000 miles with no heavy usage and proper bedding. The dealer and AoA refused to replace. They said I was using the brakes too hard. (RollING eyes)


That's crap! They have a problem with this setup and know it.


----------



## mike'sttrs (May 7, 2013)

I don't think the problem is with the rotors. I think the problem is with the pads leaving irregular deposits on the rotors. I don't think you can warp the rotors with zero track time and light duty over a 6-month period. I agree with the point above that the old squeaky pads never caused this type of problem and that is the primary reason that I think it is the new "quiet" pads that are causing this pad deposit problem. I fully expect that I will see this problem come up again because they only replaced my rotors last April. If this happens again, they should look at a new formulation for these pads to see if it will resolve the problem.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

From what I have seen tracking the TTRS brake setup the weakness is the OEM pads leaving deposits on the rotors. I have subjected the OEM rotors to tons of abuse with a more aggressive pad and have never had an issue. The question is then are the pads making the deposits because of a bad material composition or is the alloy the rotors being made out of particularly susceptible to picking up pad deposits. Switch to a new pad and enjoy a better pedal feel and increased stopping power. There is no way you warped the rotors with easy street miles, however I can guess the issue most likely. The ONLY time I had trouble with the TTRS setup was when I left for vacation. I washed the car, picked it up in the garage, and left for a week. When I returned and tried to move the car the brake pads were stuck to the rotors so bad that some pad material came off once they broke free. I had horrible "warped" feeling rotors for about a week after. I could easily see on a daily driven car with regular rain and washes this happening commonly. It'll all be ok, enjoy the car and don't let the little things ruin the experience.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

derek8819 said:


> From what I have seen tracking the TTRS brake setup the weakness is the OEM pads leaving deposits on the rotors. I have subjected the OEM rotors to tons of abuse with a more aggressive pad and have never had an issue. The question is then are the pads making the deposits because of a bad material composition or is the alloy the rotors being made out of particularly susceptible to picking up pad deposits. Switch to a new pad and enjoy a better pedal feel and increased stopping power. There is no way you warped the rotors with easy street miles, however I can guess the issue most likely. The ONLY time I had trouble with the TTRS setup was when I left for vacation. I washed the car, picked it up in the garage, and left for a week. When I returned and tried to move the car the brake pads were stuck to the rotors so bad that some pad material came off once they broke free. I had horrible "warped" feeling rotors for about a week after. I could easily see on a daily driven car with regular rain and washes this happening commonly. It'll all be ok, enjoy the car and don't let the little things ruin the experience.


Bingo. 

Audi is in a tough spot trying to appease the audience wanting a quiet pad that doesn't overheat. That is like asking for a mentally stable supermodel that cooks and cleans. If you manage to find mentally stable supermodel, do yourself a favor and get a maid/housecleaner instead... IE, take race pads to the track if you can't stand the noise.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

steelcurtain said:


> My brakes warped after the tsb too. Happened at 1000 miles with no heavy usage and proper bedding. The dealer and AoA refused to replace. They said I was using the brakes too hard. (RollING eyes)


Go to a different dealer. They replaced mine due to the warpage of the "new" rotors.

My dealer knew about the issue and even told me that they measured the run-out on my rotors and they were out of spec, THEN they checked a brand new set of rotor set they had in stock as part of the "new" rotors and it was out of spec as well, so they had to order another set and it was in spec. Got car back the other day.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Audi RS Q3 brakes look like business.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://teilecar.com/?2086,audi-rs-q...remsbelage-front-brake-calipers-brake-pad-set


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> That's crap! They have a problem with this setup and know it.


I agree. This dealer was sh1t and the worst I ever dealt with. There were more details that I will leave out. Truly a bad experience when coming off a local VW dealer that has been very good to me for my 7 VWs in the last 6 years. 

I really don't feel they did at the time I went thru the tsb last year. But yes, they do have a problem. 



TRZ06 said:


> Go to a different dealer. They replaced mine due to the warpage of the "new" rotors.
> 
> My dealer knew about the issue and even told me that they measured the run-out on my rotors and they were out of spec, THEN they checked a brand new set of rotor set they had in stock as part of the "new" rotors and it was out of spec as well, so they had to order another set and it was in spec. Got car back the other day.


Audi of Richmond, VA. Worst ever. No technical ability and tried to charge me for everything and they voided my warranty over a purge valve they didn't even connect. I saved my old F&R roters with the deposits after I replaced with new audi front and rear and Hawk track pads, Motul 600 and steel lines. They have been solid ever since. No deposits at all and wet pads don't stick. 

-steel


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

steelcurtain said:


> I agree. This dealer was sh1t and the worst I ever dealt with. There were more details that I will leave out. Truly a bad experience when coming off a local VW dealer that has been very good to me for my 7 VWs in the last 6 years.
> 
> I really don't feel they did at the time I went thru the tsb last year. But yes, they do have a problem.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I missed this detail in an earlier post... which Hawk pads did you go with? Also, are they available for both the front and rear? 

The new Hawk "5.0" pads look like an ideal product for the TT-RS for street and some autocross/light track usage. If they could be swapped with the Hawk HP Plus pads without having to go through a full rebedding process, that would make for a good combination for heavier trackday usage.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

hightechrdn said:


> Sorry if I missed this detail in an earlier post... which Hawk pads did you go with? Also, are they available for both the front and rear?
> 
> The new Hawk "5.0" pads look like an ideal product for the TT-RS for street and some autocross/light track usage. If they could be swapped with the Hawk HP Plus pads without having to go through a full rebedding process, that would make for a good combination for heavier trackday usage.


Hawk HP+ Available for front and rear. They squeal when coming to a stop. They are not for everyone's daily driver If they don't like the squeal. The last set I had quit squealing after a track day. My 2nd gear synchro took a sh1t here recently so I haven't had time to make it out yet in the RS.

The Hawk pads have their own bedding procedure and coming with instructions how to do it.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank the geeks in the UK complaining about noise rather than warping for the ****ty recall.

Anyway the stock discs dont like aggressive compounds and will warp more quickly.

Most people who dont care about noise fit the 8 pots and 362mm ap discs.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

To be fair the German magzines complained to Audi about the poor performance of the brakes on track, when the TTRS first was released.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

steelcurtain said:


> Hawk HP+ Available for front and rear. They squeal when coming to a stop. They are not for everyone's daily driver If they don't like the squeal. The last set I had quit squealing after a track day. My 2nd gear synchro took a sh1t here recently so I haven't had time to make it out yet in the RS.
> 
> The Hawk pads have their own bedding procedure and coming with instructions how to do it.



Sounds like Hawk HPS would be the street friendly option, if brake squeal is a concern. I use that compound on my 97 Miata and they are basically silent.


----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

I have my TTRS since 2 years now,

here is the list of brakes i've burn:

- Stock OEM rotors with Pagid blue (RS4.2): strongly warped immediatly
- Stock OEM rotors with PFC08: strongly warped immediatly
- Tarox rotors with pagid (RS4.2): strongly warped immediatly
- Loba 8 pot kit with AP drilled rotors with PFC08: slightly warp after first track dray (installed two day before).
- Loba 8 pot kit with AP groove rotors with PFC08: slightly warp when slow from 100kph to 70kph !!!!

The problem is not the brake for me, i think there is a major issue with the hub, the bearing or something else move under braking and when disk is hot, it warped immediatly.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Is anyone not warping rotors? I've boiled fluid and melted the stock pads that left some heavy smearing, but it didn't warp the rotor even though it caused heavy vibration until it was worn off.

I'm on new rotors now after the recall with PFC08 on the front and XR3 on the rear and it has been fantastic with the stock rotors. I'm not sure there are any after market rotors that are going to help, if you are warping them it is going to come down to cooling and driving style. The stock rotors aren't all that bad, changing metallurgy/design isn't going to be night and day, the only way to go is bigger unless you solve the cooling issue.

The real question should be how to get some functioning brake ducts.


----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

CarbonRS said:


> f you are warping them it is going to come down to cooling and driving style.


How can you tell that when i said i've warped my rotors on a slight deceleration... on road.. and i'm not the only one!!

I have test the Audi air duct, and i have now the GT3's modified. What is your driving style? Highway without braking?


----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

Poverty said:


> Thank the geeks in the UK complaining about noise rather than warping for the ****ty recall.
> 
> Anyway the stock discs dont like aggressive compounds and will warp more quickly.
> 
> Most people who dont care about noise fit the 8 pots and 362mm ap discs.


The noise on this kit is due to AP disk provided in the kit, it's D54 surface disk. The RS4 most pads have D57 surface so the AP disk must be D61, if not, the side of the pad is out of the disk edge and it squeal.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Sylvain said:


> How can you tell that when i said i've warped my rotors on a slight deceleration... on road.. and i'm not the only one!!
> 
> I have test the Audi air duct, and i have now the GT3's modified. What is your driving style? Highway without braking?


Wasn't directing my comment at anyone in particular, what you described sounds like you are correct in assuming it is a defect. A quick check would be using temperature paint on the rotor to know if it is heat related or something else.

My car sees mostly autox, time attack, and lapping with not many street miles.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sylvain said:


> How can you tell that when i said i've warped my rotors on a slight deceleration... on road.. and i'm not the only one!!
> 
> I have test the Audi air duct, and i have now the GT3's modified. What is your driving style? Highway without braking?



Sylvain, what is this modified GT3 brake duct kit you mention? Is this a one-off design or something you purchased? Any more info and pics would be appreciated.


----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

as350 said:


> Sylvain, what is this modified GT3 brake duct kit you mention? Is this a one-off design or something you purchased? Any more info and pics would be appreciated.


Here is the post with the pics 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ed-on-TTRS&p=81295131&viewfull=1#post81295131


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Sylvain said:


> Here is the post with the pics
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ed-on-TTRS&p=81295131&viewfull=1#post81295131


I'm curious how you mounted these too. I have a set of the GT3 ducts but when I mounted them on the front control arm they seemed like they'd be scooping air in the wrong direction. The TT control arms are angled differently than a 911s.

FWIW I've done 3 track days with OEM rotors and Pagid blues and they've held up great. No signs of warping and I use them track and DD.


----------



## Sylvain (Mar 17, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I'm curious how you mounted these too. I have a set of the GT3 ducts but when I mounted them on the front control arm they seemed like they'd be scooping air in the wrong direction. The TT control arms are angled differently than a 911s.
> 
> FWIW I've done 3 track days with OEM rotors and Pagid blues and they've held up great. No signs of warping and I use them track and DD.


The TT air duct take fresh air above the front arm, the GT3's one bellow, much close to ground, where the air is!
You have to cut it to avoid runs on the wheel inside edge.

For your track days with pagid blue, do you have a video? I'm curious about braking point and the speed you reach when drag the brakes.

Here is a low to medium brake speed track day with pagid blue and Tarox rotors:


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Apparently the Germans have been running into similar issues with their brakes. I just learned that Raeder Motorsport has a larger brake duct kit for the TTRS. The paddles look substantually larger than OEM.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

as350 said:


> Apparently the Germans have been running into similar issues with their brakes. I just learned that Raeder Motorsport has a larger brake duct kit for the TTRS. The paddles look substantually larger than OEM.


That's very interesting. Almost looks like the Porsche scoop there but using a bracket to get the correct orientation. See how far that brace goes out? If you mount the GT3 scoop directly to the mk2 arm the air gets picked up (towards the inside of the pic) behind the wheel centerline.

Might have to make another HD run this weekend 





Sylvain said:


> For your track days with pagid blue, do you have a video? I'm curious about braking point and the speed you reach when drag the brakes.



Here's a lap from last time out. Braking on the front straight from 120 down to 50 and at the back straight from 120 to ~70.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nnSjlp4vrc&list=UUtlsz8xyUtUetE33iL2prPQ


----------



## jkolb (Mar 25, 2012)

*TTRS Brake Recall/TSB*

I have terrible wear on my rotors and some squealing, but have never been informed by Audi about any recall. Car is a 2012 with 28k miles of mostly very easy driving and has never been on the track. Can anyone tell me where I can find the TSB or when the recall happened?

Thanx

Jerry


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

jkolb said:


> I have terrible wear on my rotors and some squealing, but have never been informed by Audi about any recall. Car is a 2012 with 28k miles of mostly very easy driving and has never been on the track. Can anyone tell me where I can find the TSB or when the recall happened?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Jerry


Hey Jerry, another Bendite! I didn't know that there as another TTRS in town.

Call Scott at Carrera and he'll run your VIN to confirm if you need it or if it's already been done. If you've only been doing easy driving, it might just be brake deposits and needs a good scrubbing.


----------



## OLOARS (Aug 16, 2014)

JohnLZ7W said:


> That's very interesting. Almost looks like the Porsche scoop there but using a bracket to get the correct orientation. See how far that brace goes out? If you mount the GT3 scoop directly to the mk2 arm the air gets picked up (towards the inside of the pic) behind the wheel centerline.
> 
> Might have to make another HD run this weekend
> 
> ...



John,

Watched your PIR Video. You need too get down to Ridge MSP. Track is a lot more fun. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcCxqnSO5Ls

Peter


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

OLOARS said:


> John,
> 
> Watched your PIR Video. You need too get down to Ridge MSP. Track is a lot more fun.
> 
> ...


It's on my list for 2015  PIR is just so damn convenient tho, just a 20minute drive from home.


----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

*mine too*

I had the recall done last summer and started to get a nasty vibration under braking in under 4K miles of normal street driving. Audi replaced my front rotors for free...I hope the new ones last more than 4K miles this time!


----------



## quattrohead (Oct 8, 2001)

Same issues here too on my "new" car.
It has had disks and pads replaced twice by Audi in the past 10k miles and within 1000 miles of me driving it home they are juddering again, rather bad.
I am going to try the brake clean stops on my overnight shift on a long straight quiet road and see what happens.
Seems like I may be getting friendly with Audi of Melbourne, FL lol
Oh and the leaking shocks.


----------



## Aus_TTRS (Aug 21, 2016)

quattrohead said:


> Same issues here too on my "new" car.
> It has had disks and pads replaced twice by Audi in the past 10k miles and within 1000 miles of me driving it home they are juddering again, rather bad.
> I am going to try the brake clean stops on my overnight shift on a long straight quiet road and see what happens.
> Seems like I may be getting friendly with Audi of Melbourne, FL lol
> Oh and the leaking shocks.


If that doesn't work, try swapping to a more aggressive pad. My smaller than stock BBK had the judders so I replaced the rings but left the same pads in place. Judders returned after a short time so I changed to Project Mu club racer (RC09) pads. These cleaned of the pad deposits & never come back. They were expensive on my setup (there's 4 pads each side on the RS6/Lambo calipers) but they also stop amazingly on the track. Good luck with yours.


----------



## quattrohead (Oct 8, 2001)

I tried some EBC reds as they are well regarded road pads with brake in surface coating but a couple hundred miles later and it was still terrible.
I did what I should of and checked the disk runout and they were in bad shape.
BTW all the talk about pad material sticking to the disk on the interwebs....total rubbish.
I ordered Zimmermann 100336770 from Eeuroparts because they looked totally different from the factory disks and seem to have good reviews.
I am happy to say they have completely cured my brake judder and the car is a pleasure to drive.
Will see how they do long term, but there is no way a grandad driver on I95 should be able to warp factory disks like this.


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, I need new rotors and didn't know there were other options other than oem and girodisc. eEuroparts lists the Zimmerman 100336770 as incompatible with my 12 TTRS, but you can confirm they fit fine? Any pics of them compared to the OEM discs? 



quattrohead said:


> I tried some EBC reds as they are well regarded road pads with brake in surface coating but a couple hundred miles later and it was still terrible.
> I did what I should of and checked the disk runout and they were in bad shape.
> BTW all the talk about pad material sticking to the disk on the interwebs....total rubbish.
> I ordered Zimmermann 100336770 from Eeuroparts because they looked totally different from the factory disks and seem to have good reviews.
> ...


----------



## quattrohead (Oct 8, 2001)

They fit my 13 fine and I thought there were no differences from 12 to 13.
They look like these disks - https://www.ebay.es/itm/Zimmermann-...-TTRS-SEAT-LEON-2-0-Cupra-vorne-/382595215226


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

quattrohead said:


> They fit my 13 fine and I thought there were no differences from 12 to 13.
> They look like these disks - https://www.ebay.es/itm/Zimmermann-...-TTRS-SEAT-LEON-2-0-Cupra-vorne-/382595215226


Yeah no difference from 12 to 13, thanks for the confirmation. I'll give the zimmerman's a shot over the OEM.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That's odd. I have those Zimmermann rotors for my car, and they DO judder. Granted the pads are not OEM...a low dust StopTech option. I've just accepted this...it's a winter car now.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Oops. I actually have the Audi rotor. Not Zimmermann. Just found the order history on eEuroparts.com.


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

I installed Zimmermann with ATE pads a few months ago. Came in a kit from FCPEuro. Very smooth now. 3rd set of rotors I'm on. The OEM are sh*t. Squealing, judder, blah blah. Whatever, I'm so over it. The only good to come of it is now I'm a master tech and Audi is never touching my car again if I can help it.


----------

